# screeming king salmon fishing/devils lk swap??



## karma (Jan 7, 2003)

:beer: still no takers for the lake michigan trout and salmon/devils lk swap?? not looking for a professional guide or anything, just someone who knows the lake and fishes it on a consistent basis. in return, i will take you out on lake michigans trout and salmon bonanza. last years fishing was some of the best in 20 yrs and next years should be as good or better. we boated many 20#+ kings and averaged 8 fish a trip. looking to come up sometime in between late january-early february.

brian


----------

